

Find cofounders and share ideas - AlexMuir
http://www.builditwith.me

======
maxklein
The site sucks big-time. I've been using it for a while and trying to find
someone to do something with, and it's just impossible. The list is
exceedingly long, you have NO idea at all what the real skills of the other
person is, it's difficult to view the portfolio or so of the other person. You
don't even know where the person is located!

It's totally useless, unless you want to just stab in the dark and pick
someone. And even if I did that, I have no idea when he put that entry in,
when I send him an email he has no idea who _I_ am.

A real co-founding site would need the following features:

\- Last login

\- Date created

\- Skillset of the person, in particular his strongest languages (too many
people are just listing a bunch of stuff)

\- If the person has to work on his own idea or if he is willing to work on
other peoples ideas also

\- If the person has money or needs to be funded

\- Is the person working full-time or not

\- List of all the projects, portfolio and other things the person wants to
'boast' about

And there should be a way to float the best potential co-founders to the top
of the pool so everyone can compete for them. Flat lists like this are just
not useful one bit. For such skill and talent based things, ranked lists are
essential.

~~~
JohnTitus
Someone please build this.

------
alain94040
Step 1: meet possible co-founders in person: <http://www.meetup.com/Co-
Founders-Wanted-Meetup/>

Step 2: test if the person is a possible co-founder for you:
[http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2010/10/15/how-do-i-know-you-
ar...](http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2010/10/15/how-do-i-know-you-are-mr-right-
co-founder)

Step 3: make it official <http://foundrs.com>

That's (literally) how I do it :-)

~~~
doorty
Great feedback.

------
dinedal
>What I Want: Developers, designers, basically people to do the job while I
stand back and enjoy my sushi.

These are exactly the kind of people I don't want to meet.

~~~
stretchwithme
presumably you mean the sushi eaters :-)

yeah, its easier for the technical person to learn the business stuff than
vice-versa.

Adeo Ressi told me (roughly) "And while you're building your product, they'll
be out 'businessing"

------
mattcurry
FYI: The json that powers the ajaxy interface includes pretty much their
entire users table, including email address. When they first launched the
hashed password was also in there, but at least they fixed that.

So their claim: "your email address is not even available to be scrapped up by
a bot when the web page loads" may be true only in the sense you don't even
need a bot to scrape the emails.

------
swombat
I hate to be negative (nah, really, I love it), but finding a cofounder via
this is a bit like finding a wife via a profiles-only dating site.

Sure, it might happen, but I wouldn't bet on it.

~~~
icey
Surely many successful marriages have started by finding each other on dating
sites, right?

I don't think anyone is suggesting diving in to a full-blown partnership on
the basis of what you see on a webpage.

~~~
swombat
That's a good point. But then maybe it should be "Find someone to work on
something with" rather than "Find a cofounder".

Kind of like "Find a date" rather than "Find a wife"...

~~~
icey
Too bad hackerdating.com is taken ;)

------
ThomPete
I have been trying to find a co founder there for some time now.

Although I do like the sleek style it's somehow lacking the conversation part
wich make it hard to judge where to begin.

------
coryl
Graphically the site is designed beautifully.

Functionally; I hate it. My eyes have to travel all the way to the right side
to view a skinny panel. The text is tiny, and is hard to read. Most of the
fields in user's profiles are shown as empty.

I like the concept though and will watch it.

------
mdolon
Out of curiosity, has anyone here found a cofounder using this site?

------
kingsidharth
It's more like a Build an App with me then build a business with me. Making a
stranger your business partner does't seem like a good idea.

------
doorty
I was just working on a web app for this same thing (pitched.in). I like your
execution. Good luck with it.

~~~
AlexMuir
Thanks but it's not mine, someone shared the link in another thread. It's well
done, if a little Ajaxy for my tastes!

------
andrewstuart
Looks awesome.

What gives it that visual style, is it a particular web framework or something
else?

------
JohnTitus
No ideas/people are showing up.

------
iphoneedbot
Wow.. seriously, the site looks fantastic!

